# Kitten-UPDATE



## cdub (May 14, 2007)

I wanted to share a few new photos of our kitten named Willow. She's grown a lot since you last saw her! She's quite a spaz-attack and loves playing with her toys non-stop. When she's napping she can twist herself into some of the most intriguing positions. We love her so much and love coming home to her after work.

Chillin on the windowsill.






She loves hiding in anything including boxes, bags, and blankets.





A portrait.





Sleep position 1.





Sleep position 2.


----------



## Ron-NY (May 14, 2007)

what a pretty girl she is :clap: Sounds like tons of kitten fun too


----------



## PHRAG (May 14, 2007)

Just put a couple more pounds on her and you will have one fine BBQ.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 14, 2007)




----------



## Heather (May 14, 2007)

She is still just so lovely!


----------



## PHRAG (May 14, 2007)

Just kidding. Cats taste horrible.

Someone needs to invent a sleep mask for cats. Trying to sleep during the day must be rough.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 14, 2007)

Beautiful photos too


----------



## Mrs. Paph (May 16, 2007)

Very cute pics! Reminds me of one of my favorite pics of Phil ... yes, that is a dresser drawer - with a bean bag pillow in it, and that is a 'Phil-ball' on the pillow :rollhappy:


----------

